# What are wine glasses?



## debodun (May 22, 2015)

A woman, who is a caregiver to people that I deliver meals to, seemed interested when I happened to mention that I was going to have a garage sale. I reminded her again the last delivery day before the sale and she appeared enthusiastic. However, she never came to my sale. When I delivered meals again she made no excuses, but asked if I had any wine glasses. I said that I did. She asked me to bring them for her to see. I wrapped the up and the next delivery day, I showed her (see photos). She said none of them were what she wanted. I asked her to be specific and describe what she had in mind. She just repeated "Wine glasses. These aren't wine glasses." So I want to know what exactly is a wine glass? Are these?


----------



## Ameriscot (May 22, 2015)

The upper right photo is wine glasses.


----------



## AprilT (May 22, 2015)

They are all wine glasses some used for different types if you wish, but still all wine glasses, maybe she wanted the type some use for martinis or something.  Or possibly she wanted fine glass, crystal or something or other, likely she didn't have a clue herself if she couldn't be more specific.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 22, 2015)

AprilT said:


> They are all wine glasses some used for different types if you wish, but still all wine glasses, maybe she wanted the type some use for martinis or something.  Or possibly she wanted fine glass, crystal or something or other, likely she didn't have a clue herself if she couldn't be more specific.



Absolutely April.  The top glass is often used for Champagne, center glass probably most common for wine, and the other also a wine glass but used less frequently.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 22, 2015)

I can see champagne out of the bottom one, but the top left looks like dessert glasses.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 22, 2015)

The upper left look like champagne glasses,the upper right are red wine glasses and the bottom are white wine glasses,in my opinion.


----------



## debodun (May 22, 2015)

I just wish people would be more specific when they ask about things. When I had my sale, a man stopped and asked if I had any LP album records. Hoping to unload about 400 of them, I showed him what I had. He took one glance and said "These aren't what I want." When I asked further he said he only wanted jazz music. Another time a young couple stopped and asked if I had any dishes with flowers on them. I rushed around and brought out about 6 different samples of dishes with flowers. None of them were what they were looking for. After more questioning, come to find out they only wanted Spode china. If these people had been more specific in their requests, it could have save them some time and me a lot of effort. Why are people so vague with requests?


----------



## AZ Jim (May 22, 2015)

How are you guys seeing upper left and right.  I see them one on top of the other???  I'm on table top PC and laptop, I bet you are using small screen mobiles??


----------



## Louis (May 22, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> How are you guys seeing upper left and right.  I see them one on top of the other???  I'm on table top PC and laptop, I bet you are using small screen mobiles??


I'm seeing four tall glasses in a row on top. I'm using a regular old PC.

IMO...the middle row would be wine glasses. Not sure about the others.


----------



## AprilT (May 22, 2015)

There are types of wine glasses, but they are all wine glasses just the same.  With that, on my way out the door, I might just have a dessert wine tonight.  LOL!

http://winefolly.com/tutorial/types-of-wine-glasses/


----------



## AZ Jim (May 22, 2015)

They are all different types of wine glasses.


----------



## RadishRose (May 22, 2015)

The top set look like parfait glasses, not for wine....but if the wine is good, who cares?  There's been a trend for stemless wine glasses ....


----------



## AZ Jim (May 22, 2015)

Top is for Champagne but if you want you can drink anything out of any of them.


----------



## Louis (May 22, 2015)

Just give me a brown paper bag and a park bench, why would anyone need a glass?  layful:


----------



## RadishRose (May 22, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2015)

The fat ones on the top right look like my wine glasses.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 23, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> How are you guys seeing upper left and right.  I see them one on top of the other???  I'm on table top PC and laptop, I bet you are using small screen mobiles??



On my big PC monitor I see two across and one below it.  On my tablet they are lined up one on top of the other.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 23, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> The top set look like parfait glasses, not for wine....but if the wine is good, who cares?  There's been a trend for stemless wine glasses ....
> 
> View attachment 18151



Yes, the top left looks like parfait glasses.  I've never had wine or champagne out of one of those.


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2015)

ON my Mac and 22'' monitor  ..the pictures are lined up in one single  row side by side..


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2015)

Okay, when I saw that woman, I gave her my email and told her to look online for a picture of what she wanted in a wine glass and send it to me. This is what she sent saying it was the closest thing but not exactly what she wanted - she wants that proportion but the bowl more shallow and flared at the top. I am no expert at stemware, but I would call that a cocktail glass. I am amazed at the definitions people give things.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 23, 2015)

debodun said:


> Okay, when I saw that woman, I gave her my email and told her to look online for a picture of what she wanted in a wine glass and send it to me. This is what she sent saying it was the closest thing but not exactly what she wanted - she wants that proportion but the bowl more shallow and flared at the top. I am no expert at stemware, but I would call that a cocktail glass. I am amazed at the definitions people give things.
> 
> View attachment 18157




I'd have a margarita in that glass, not wine.


----------



## Cookie (May 23, 2015)

To make things easy on yourself, go online and google wineglasses (there are many many pictures) and compare with what you have, then you'll can label a sample glass of each type that you have. 

Shoppers often don't know exactly what they want themselves and often like to look around and see if anything appeals to them.


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2015)

Agree, Ameriscot. I think those glasses were used for champagne cocktails back when they were fashionable.


----------



## AprilT (May 23, 2015)

The top row of glasses are fluted, they are still used for wines, parfait or anything else one wants to use them for is fine as well, but generally parfait glasses have a shorter wider stem.  Just saying, we call them anything we like, but still they're types of wine glasses by any other name.  LOL


----------



## AprilT (May 23, 2015)

Yep, that's what I said in my previous  post, she  may have been referring to something of a martini aka cocktail, type of wine glass.  You let her know, the appropriate name of it is as the others you showed her where  too wine glasses.  And make  sure to include .  I'm kidding.  I wouldn't expect you to follow my childish biochy behavior.


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2015)

I emailed her back and tactfully (I hope) aid that what she wanted were cocktail goblets, not wine glasses. I maintained that all but possibly the tall flared ones were wine glasses. She replied that what I call wine glasses are cordials.

All I know is that I went to a lot of trouble for nothing packing and hauling stemware.


----------



## AprilT (May 23, 2015)

debodun said:


> I emailed her back and tactfully (I hope) aid that what she wanted were cocktail goblets, not wine glasses. I maintained that all but possibly the tall flared ones were wine glasses. She replied that what I call wine glasses are cordials.
> 
> All I know is that I went to a lot of trouble for nothing packing and hauling stemware.



You are much more classier than I.    Sorry you went to so much trouble for nothing, I hope she at least thanked you very kindly for your efforts.


----------



## oakapple (May 23, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> The upper left look like champagne glasses,the upper right are red wine glasses and the bottom are white wine glasses,in my opinion.


That's exactly what I think too.


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2015)

Well, there are just too many cordial glasses in google images! I always thought of them as tiny. But then, there are the aperitif glasses which look just like the cordials. These looked interesting:


----------



## Underock1 (May 23, 2015)

I drink everything; wine, gin, grapefruit juice, brandy, and Diet Coke out of the same, small, party favor brandy glass, so I'm out. Live simply, or die!


----------



## AZ Jim (May 23, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> I drink everything; wine, gin, grapefruit juice, brandy, and Diet Coke out of the same, small, party favor brandy glass, so I'm out. Live simply, or die!


  Me to pal, I'll drink it out of fruit jars for all I care.


----------



## Underock1 (May 23, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Me to pal, I'll drink it out of fruit jars for all I care.  View attachment 18190



That's great Jim! Love it. You are much cleverer than I. 
I notice that the guy has a full head of hair.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 23, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> That's great Jim! Love it. You are much cleverer than I.
> I notice that the guy has a full head of hair.



That and a few decades are the only difference between him and yours truly.


----------



## AprilT (May 23, 2015)

Considering how rare I have a drink, I don't care if it's poured into a solo plastic cup, I think that's the name of them, but, I was letting debodun know, she was perfectly correct in her assumption of bringing along those glasses to show that person if the person wasn't being specific and then having the audacity to tell her still yet, I WANTED WINE GLASSES, as if.  LOL!  Obviously that uppity floozy doesn't know a wine glass from her arse and could have been nicer about it.  Well nicer than I tend to be in such matters, being the rude gutter mouth that I have come to be of late.  :cheers1::smug1:


----------



## AZ Jim (May 23, 2015)

You'll always be my favorite "rude gutter mouth" April.....


----------



## AprilT (May 23, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You'll always be my favorite "rude gutter mouth" April.....



Why thank you.  :grin::laugh:


----------



## Cookie (May 23, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Considering how rare I have a drink, I don't care if it's poured into a solo plastic cup, I think that's the name of them, but, I was letting debodun know, she was perfectly correct in her assumption of bringing along those glasses to show that person if the person wasn't being specific and then having the audacity to tell her still yet, I WANTED WINE GLASSES, as if.  LOL!  Obviously that uppity floozy doesn't know a wine glass from her arse and could have been nicer about it.  Well nicer than I tend to be in such matters, being the rude gutter mouth that I have come to be of late.  :cheers1::smug1:



April, LOL, I tend to agree with you about the floozy not knowing a wineglass from a hole in the ground, kind of thing. Just how much does one person have to put up with, anyway, I ask you? :cheers:


----------



## Underock1 (May 23, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> That and a few decades are the only difference between him and yours truly.



Jim, when I was a teenager, I kid you not, the barber used to break his comb in my hair. That was a _long _time ago.


----------



## merlin (May 24, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> The upper right photo is wine glasses.



I agree Annie and the upper left or top are sherry glasses in my family and according to some google searches

These days I drink out of any glass I can find, but I don't like drinking beer out of the bottle, which seems to be the fashion here in all age groups, I always ask for a glass if buying bottled beer in a bar.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 24, 2015)

We have nicer beer glasses than wine. Hubby brews beer in the garage. My wine glasses are some cheap ones I bought in the supermarket. We have some pretty etched champagne glasses we got for a wedding gift but they live in the back of a top shelf.


----------



## AprilT (May 24, 2015)

Sherry = wine
Champagne = (sparkling,) wine, 

The glasses holding them, bottom line are wine glasses.  The biotch in me says google it.  :tongue: Question asked what are wine glasses, they are all types of wine glasses, there are more than one type of wine seems most folks thing in terms of red and white or some such thing for a one glass.

If you google wine glasses, you will get a vast selection of glasses, if you google what you are drinking you will be told wine by just another name as well. :soap2::bashcomp::tapfoot::hide:


----------



## AprilT (May 24, 2015)

See title here and there.  The best thing about it is the people who don't care are the ones that got it right mostly the differences where just another way to sucker people out of money and make us feel one step about the next person, we are always as silly as the I don't give a chit crowd finds us all to be.

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/guide/580/types-of-wine-glasses.html

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/guide/580/types-of-wine-glasses.html


----------



## jujube (May 24, 2015)

The tall skinny glasses are often used for Bellini's and other foo-foo drinks.


----------



## merlin (May 24, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Sherry = wine
> Champagne = (sparkling,) wine,
> 
> The glasses holding them, bottom line are wine glasses.  The biotch in me says google it.  :tongue: Question asked what are wine glasses, they are all types of wine glasses, there are more than one type of wine seems most folks thing in terms of red and white or some such thing for a one glass.
> ...



Very true April, I guess the bottom line is they are all glasses, I often drink a good beer out of what you would call a large wine glass, 

We are all fine wines here and I wear my glasses as well.



Love your blue sofa, is that where you keep your wine? :cheers1:


----------



## AprilT (May 24, 2015)

merlin said:


> Very true April, I guess the bottom line is they are all glasses, I often drink a good beer out of what you would call a large wine glass,
> 
> We are all fine wines here and I wear my glasses as well.
> 
> ...



LOL!  I keep it in my belly at all times, it's a special pouch that I access anytime of the hour I want.  I'm going for a bordeaux followed by two jack and cokes about right now.  I'll be under the sofa any minute, things are already getting a bit fuzzy and I forgot most of what I was going to type.


----------



## merlin (May 24, 2015)

Good place to be enjoy!!!


----------



## Cookie (May 24, 2015)

watch at your own risk, you might find this amusing 

https://www.youtube.com/user/YouDeserveADrink


----------

